# Looking for wood suggestions



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 12, 2017)

One of my wife's clients wants me to make her some special trim basically, to cover up wires on a really long mantel. She wants it to be 4 inches tall roughly, and some type of dark wood that has a lot of character because she doesn't want it to look like trim. Need to come up with some wood types and find the wood, hoping to find a 9" wide 8' long piece of wood because the thing is going to span almost 16 feet. Any thoughts on wood types? Thought about trying to finding a live edge piece, would be the most standout but finding the right piece and it not costing a ton would be hard. Thought about showing her zebra wood, it's not dark but would show some cool grain at least.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2017)

Take her to woodcraft or your lumber yard with you, let her pick it and pat for it. That way it's not on you if she is unhappy and she will know what lumber cost.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2017)

Walnut is always a good go to, To some extent it'd depend on what the mantle looks like now is it painted? Wood? what kind of wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 12, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Walnut is always a good go to, To some extent it'd depend on what the mantle looks like now is it painted? Wood? what kind of wood?


The mantel is concrete, extends the whole way, the house is like from the 80's or something. She likes exotic wood, has a few exotic pieces in her house which makes it kind of a pain. I did think about taking her to woodcraft but they charge so much for wood, it's like $30bf for zebra wood.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 13, 2017)

Maybe you could take her to Woodcraft to see the prices and she would reconsider her wish for exotic wood, or accept the cost. If you could find some air dried walnut with nice figure, I think that would be a more economical choice....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 13, 2017)

@Mike1950 had some amazing looking ovangkol. But not sure on price and shipping.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2017)

The100road said:


> @Mike1950 had some amazing looking ovangkol. But not sure on price and shipping.


 It would work but shipping 8' pieces gets spendy


----------



## The100road (Dec 13, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> It would work but shipping 8' pieces gets spendy



Yep. I just seen “dark wood” and “lots of character” and that ovangkol was the first thing to pop into my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2017)

The100road said:


> Yep. I just seen “dark wood” and “lots of character” and that ovangkol was the first thing to pop into my mind.



It is cool wood. Every board is a surprise though.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2017)

Can you do some veneer on it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 13, 2017)

@Mike1950 made me think you could save a lot of costs by piecing together 4ft spans with a contrasting color diamond shaped piece of wood. Even cooler, leave those diamond shaped pieces at the unions proud by 1/8" or so, and knock a bevel on them. The ends could be trimmed out with same wood as in the diamonds.
Here's what I'm trying to describe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 13, 2017)

Depends on how deep your wife's client's pockets are... Bocote is nice, but expensive. Cocobolo same. Like the idea that your wife's client goes to a wood store with you -- avoid shell shock on pricing! Chuck


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 13, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Depends on how deep your wife's client's pockets are... Bocote is nice, but expensive. Cocobolo same. Like the idea that your wife's client goes to a wood store with you -- avoid shell shock on pricing! Chuck


Believe her pockets are pretty deep, this one piece she has is a big entry way table that's a huge chunk of some kind of exotic wood, had to cost a fortune, will try to get a pic of it.

Didn't think about veneering, wouldn't be a bad idea but I've never done it but have looked at different ways of doing it and 8' long pieces would be a pain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2017)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Believe her pockets are pretty deep, this one piece she has is a big entry way table that's a huge chunk of some kind of exotic wood, had to cost a fortune, will try to get a pic of it.
> 
> Didn't think about veneering, wouldn't be a bad idea but I've never done it but have looked at different ways of doing it and 8' long pieces would be a pain.


what style of house- @TimR idea could be a good one.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 14, 2017)

Wenge used to be affordable. It, Panga panga and the others in that family are exotic and if cathedral cut can really catch an eye.

Another avenue is decking, Ipe can come it 16' lengths and several color variants. Cumaru is similar but often less variable but cheaper. Being in New York state limits the market a bit, but I've seen some really awesome looking cathedral cut hackberry stained with ebony, then early American then polyed. Getting a good finish on it means a lot if you were doing the dusting.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 21, 2018)

Mesquite would’ve been my choice, but an 8 ft piece, well— - 2 hen’s teeth would be easier. Be easier at 4ft, 2 pieces cut from same piece— consistent pattern. Still a booger to ship.
Hope you found something, sounds like a nice mission to have.


----------

